# My neighbor keeps three pits in one 24 x33 inch cage



## luis (Mar 14, 2011)

They are about 14 weeks old. Outside in a cage. Is there anything I can do? they are literally living in their excrement.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Call your local Animal Control or the police department (non-emergency line) if you don't have an animal control. Your local shelter or humane society should be able to give you the phone number to AC if you can't find it.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

How well do you know your neighbors? ...can you talk to them?......if you don't know them well....then call your local AC


----------

